# growing terrestrial ferns above tank



## Mr. Teapot (2 Apr 2014)

I've seen some members growing ferns on wood sticking up over their tanks - I'd like to give this a go but haven't got a clue how to proceed.

Do you need a 'pocket' of substrate for the roots?
Do the fern roots eventually grip the wood or do they need to be permanently artificially attached?

I wanted to use _Blechnum penna-marina. _Anybody have any knowledge of this fern? Would it be suitable for this application?


----------



## allan angus (2 Apr 2014)

cant help on this but will watch the answers with interest since i would like 2 do something similar


----------



## Edvet (2 Apr 2014)

As far as i know most will use tropical ferns like Adiantum. Blechnum might struggle with the higher temperatures. Most start out with a small pocket, the roots will outgrow that and cling to the hardware later.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Apr 2014)

Hi all,





Mr. Teapot said:


> Blechnum penna-marina


 It isn't very suitable, as it likes cool, shady,acid conditions and is a bit of a creeper, but if you have plenty in your garden give it a go. _

Adiantum_ or _Nephrolepis_ would be better. You can buy small ones from garden centres etc pretty cheaply.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (2 Apr 2014)

And microsorum ofcourse can be grown emersed and submerged. As can Bolbitis,and Anubias


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Adiantum or Nephrolepis would be better





Edvet said:


> tropical ferns like Adiantum



Thanks Darrel and Edvet - this gives me something to get going - lots of Blechnum in the garden so may try a little of that first as nothing to loose and its a lovely looking plant if it works out. I initially considered it because it stays relatively small compared to the other varieties in my garden. Thanks for the other suggestions and I'll see what I can get my hands on over the weekend.

I think the exposed part of the wood is a little thin to drill out a pocket, so maybe I'll try making a little 'nest' out of moss for the plantlet to sit in while it roots. I have to say, there are so many interesting mosses, liverworts and lichens in my garden, I'll have to hold myself back using them all as well!


----------

